# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Release] TriBridScript First Runescape Script for PvP/PK

## TriBridScript

________________________________________________________________________________ _________________________________________________________________






TriBridScript PvP Routine

*Features:*

- Simplified rotation with 4 main keys, Q,E,R,F
Q = Range
R = Mage
E = Melee
F= Spec

- Quick hotkeys for prayer switches (Simple, yet very powerfull).
1 = Magic protection
2 = Range protection
3 = Melee protection
4 = Smite 
5 = Thickskin 

- Easy GUI for setting up your prayer/magic level/item way switching, supports:
- 1-4 switches
- IceRush
- IceBurst
- IceBlitz
- IceBarrage
- All prayers 1-99

- No need to switch offensive prayers manually as switching combat style will automaticly switch prayer.

- FakeSwitch function that lets you switch mage/range or vice versa twice to put the enemy off balance.

- Automaticly switches back to inventory, so you'll have an easier time eating.

- Moves mouse back after every action for fast last second switches, without having to reposisition cursor.

- Implemented WASD camera movement to for a more suitable play style with the script.

- Uses random beizer movement, click delay, mouse delay, and sleeps for anti detection.

- No client, username/password needed, can be started after having logged in.

- Full skype support is provided regardless.





*
Future updates:*

- Prayer detection
- Hybrid switching / EdgePK style option




Purchase via PayPal:
http://www.paypal.me/TriBridScript
1,99 USD ONLY!
Put your email in as a note, and you will recieve an activation key within 30 minutes.
[email protected]


Any questions? Just send an email

----------

